# Removing Drop Ceiling....Question's



## 06 F150 (Jun 27, 2008)

That's what she said...


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Patching popcorn is tough. You'll see every seam. 

The only way to fix it right is to scrape the whole room/rooms down and either skim it smooth or re-texture. 

I don't like 42" wall cabs with 96" ceilings because they leave no room for a decent crown. To fit even a 2 1/4" crown you end up cheating the uppers down and squeezing your backslash space.

However, if the budget is tight--this may be your best bet.

Are you certain the ceilings are 96" exactly?


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

You have a beam there--is that structural? Where is the transition between the new ceiling and the old popcorn?


----------



## homework (May 21, 2008)

That part does not look like it was dropped down because of it. 
It looks like the load bearing beam. Is there and attic above? 
Check the joists, I bet they join and overlap on top of that beam.


----------



## 06 F150 (Jun 27, 2008)

That's what she said...


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

As already stated

With 8' ceilings, you arent going to have any room for 42" uppers unless you plan on not having crown moulding. 

With the popcorn, scrape the entire area, and retexture. It will look bad with a transition.

If the house has a second story above then the beam is more than likely a load bearing beam. If the house does not have a second story I would suspect that the beam, or framing is not load bearing. Based on the hood ducting going straight up into the ceiling, I would say its a single story house.

Happy remodeling.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Also, check the soffits for wiring if you are going to take them out. At least warn the HO that there could be wiring in there that will need to be re-routed. If you are going to use custom cabinets, ask the cabinet shop to make them 39 or 40 inches tall so you can put crown on them


----------



## 06 F150 (Jun 27, 2008)

That's what she said...


----------



## ticktock (Dec 29, 2008)

Tray ceiling.


----------



## cab-guy89 (Apr 9, 2009)

06 F150 said:


> The house is a split level, kitchen is on the top floor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there aint much price difference in a 30" and 36" cabinet unless youre custom.but semi customs are pretty much there.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

When I run into this situation I will use 36" cabinets as these are a stock size from most cabinet manufacturers. I then build a soffit over the face of the cabinets out of filler material or a base inverted that matches the cabinets. This piece fills out so the crown is startng more or less at the same plane as the doors on overlay cabinets. There is a gap left at the ceiling which I use a large crown to cover. This gives an excellent look, if you are taking out soffits you dont have to finish the drywall at the joint where the soffit is removed (I just fire tape) and a cheap cabinet will look like a million bucks.:thumbsup: Oh almost forgot this will also help hide ceilings that are out of level as the distance between the bottom of the filler or base and the bottom of the crown is spaced farther apart.


----------

